# Help me find this song



## tswana

Hi Classical Music Forum

I was wondering if you could help me help a song?

From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.

*The Song:*
The main part goes something like this.

Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)

Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:

(main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa

I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.

Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


----------



## jhar26

Maybe it's Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5 from Villa-Lobos.....


----------



## Rasa

This has to be, without any single doubt that hardest music request ever.

I think jhar, that the word song isn't meant to be "song" as in Lied.


----------



## Polednice

Well this is rather difficult...

Do you have any idea about the relative durations of the notes? You don't have to know how to notate, but it would be useful to be sure that each na-na is quicker than na na, and that a naaa is held longer than a na! Never mind what that comma is supposed to mean... And what's the difference between na and da?!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

tswana said:


> Hi Classical Music Forum
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me help a song?
> 
> From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.
> 
> *The Song:*
> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa
> 
> I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


Maybe you could send in a rapidshare mp3 of you humming or playing it on a piano or guitar or even a kazoo. Da da da's and na na na naas don't really help.


----------



## Weston

I think it's Ravel's Bolero:






Either that or Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Argus

Judging from what info you gave us it must be a cello versio of the Police gibberish classic 'De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da Da' or a violin version of Bananarama's 'Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye'.


----------



## bassClef

tswana said:


> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa


This has to be a joke, right?


----------



## EdiSun

I really want to help ,but it seems that the evidence provided makes it a tough task


----------



## tswana

I found it. Yes!!

Perpetuum Mobile by the Penguin Cafe Orchestra






Song had been in my head for days


----------



## Lukecash12

ummmm... yeah...


----------



## Tapkaara

Can anyone help me identify THIS one:

La-la-laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa; leeleleleleeee! ({oh oh oooooh ha!}) äää÷fãö...SHIIIIIIIII! It's all at a very moderate tempo and it's a very pretty song.


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> Can anyone help me identify THIS one:
> 
> La-la-laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa; leeleleleleeee! ({oh oh oooooh ha!}) äää÷fãö...SHIIIIIIIII! It's all at a very moderate tempo and it's a very pretty song.


Sounds like a choral piece of Sorabji's!  He wrote several soprano pieces where you don't form a single word with your mouth. They just explore the different qualities of each vowel, accent, and the percussive effects of the consonants. Some trippy stuff.

Then again, you could be thinking of Glenn Gould at the piano


----------



## UniverseInfinite

hahahahahaha, can't help it, keep laughing out loud, ahahahahaha! Hahaha, my friend, this is the most funny thread that UniverseInfinite has ever read... Humorous, indeed. If the author didn't intend for a humor, then it's even more humorous... In fact, many people have this humor including UniverseInfinite. People sometimes may just be too obsessive and focused on their emotion or their liking to the point that they may forget in what ways other people may be able to understand... Simply put, they may forget the effective and efficient ways to communication -- understandably innocent and lovable in nature, indeed,


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Herr Direktor

There's this symphony that's been in my head for a while and I can't remember the name. The beginning goes something like - di-di-di-DAH.


----------



## klinischpsy

Hi talkclassical members,

I'm new here and also looking for this song so long. I heard this song during a tv presentation of a city and in the background this song. It was very classical, quiet, not fast and only a woman was singing. It seems to be monotone. It is not jazz, pop or something else only classical. I'm looking for this song for a long time and still nothing. Can you help me please?


----------



## Boccherini

Herr Direktor said:


> There's this symphony that's been in my head for a while and I can't remember the name. The beginning goes something like - di-di-di-DAH.


Beethoven's 5th?


----------



## dinamoboy

The piece your thinking of is FUR ELISE by beethoven


----------



## dinamoboy

let me know if that works for you


----------



## Trugaming

*Hello*



tswana said:


> Hi Classical Music Forum
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me help a song?
> 
> From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.
> 
> *The Song:*
> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa
> 
> I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


I hope this helps anyone else looking for this song the name of the song is the waltz of the flowers by Michael halasz part of the nutcracker suite. Cheers!


----------



## Pugg

Trugaming said:


> I hope this helps anyone else looking for this song the name of the song is the waltz of the flowers by Michael halasz part of the nutcracker suite. Cheers!


I do hope that the person in question will still looking for it , nice try in your first post though, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## ShadoWave

*Beastie boys Sabotage?*



tswana said:


> Hi Classical Music Forum
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me help a song?
> 
> From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.
> 
> *The Song:*
> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa
> 
> I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


Is it Beastie Boys sabotage


----------



## KingConsoli

*Land of a thousand dances*



tswana said:


> Hi Classical Music Forum
> 
> Land of a thousand dances is the song no joke
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me help a song?
> 
> From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.
> 
> *The Song:*
> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa
> 
> I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


Land of a thousand dances


----------



## Hi im a 2019 guy

This thread is 10 years old, but I am almost 100% positive this is the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor, op64


----------



## Hi im a 2019 guy

tswana said:


> Hi Classical Music Forum
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me help a song?
> 
> From what I can remember its played by the cello or violin.
> 
> *The Song:*
> The main part goes something like this.
> 
> Na na-na-na-na-na naa, na na-na-na-na ne (looped a high tempo)
> 
> Then there are part where higher notes are played which go like:
> 
> (main part) Da-da da daaa (main part) Da-da da daaa
> 
> I would be really thankful if someone was to help me find this song.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't which to go on, I heard the song a while ago.


Mendelssohn violin concerto in e minor


----------



## Rogerx

Hi im a 2019 guy said:


> This thread is 10 years old, but I am almost 100% positive this is the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor, op64


We are glad you cleared that up for us .


----------

